

We need a Flash Genius for a Music Software Startup - gdomoracki

Our fully funded music software startup leverages complex actionscript techniques in audio sequencing; and we need a full-time contract-based actionscript all-star with a hardcore programming background. There is very little graphical work in this position. The ideal candidate will have spent time in large web / software projects in team settings and brings experience in a diverse selection of programming languages and models. A computer science degree or equivalent career experience is a plus. The existing application is written in flash 9 and needs to be transitioned to flash 10, taking advantage of new low-level access to the audio buffer. Experience with audio processing, encoding, and mixing is a plus.<p>Chicago candidates only; no staffing firms.<p>You may need to relocate to Chicago and buy a lot of music remixes.<p>Please send your resume and portfolio and optionally, small code samples.<p>Contact:<p>geoff@midventures.com
312-613-2735
======
davidw
The fact that this account was created just now to advertise for this "all-
star" position makes it seem like spam to me.

